# Help me decide! Cover for DX! (MODIFIED)



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

*ORIGINAL POST:* Okay, so I'm planning on splurging on a M-Edge cover (because Noreve is taking WAY too long for the DX covers), but which direction should I go? Platform or Executive? And then it comes down to colors. I have blue accessories, but the sapphire blue is too bold and the navy is too dark! I really like the Jade Green, but then it won't match anything I have! I also like the smooth red. Pebbled saddle brown and smooth mocha brown looks really nice too! Pebbled purple is a nice change of pace too. UGH! Choices, choices, choices! Help me out! You guys are amazing, and I would love to hear everyone's feedback.

*NEW POST:* Now, I'm in much, much deeper dilemma. Of course, Oberon comes out with their magnificent covers today. What terrific timing, eh? Well, my original post was to choose a color and style from M-Edge, but it has now transformed to what cover I should actually get! Noreve is finally coming out with their covers this month as well. I now have three options: M-Edge, Noreve, or Oberon.

I'm expecting Noreve to range about $100, and Oberon is already over $100. I'm left with the cheapest option with M-Edge, in which I could get two covers for the price of one Noreve or Oberon. But, it's what I like better right? Well, if we're letting go of the cost part here, that means I would probably get a Noreve or an Oberon. For Noreve, I'll probably get the Baby Blue, even though I also like the Olive Green. But I can't possibly afford to get both. And for Oberon, I immediately fell in love with the Sky Blue Dragonfly Pond, but have also considered The Wave in Sky Blue also.

Not to mention, Oberons are VERY unique and special. They're aren't going to be as plain as a Noreve or M-Edge cover. That's plus one for Oberon. But, I also like Noreve's revolutionary rail system - plus one for Noreve. M-Edge is just the nice cheap option that offers great covers. Plus one for them. So, all in all, it's up to me to decide. But, I would love some feedback. Afterall, that's what enablers are for, right?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I know you said it was too bold, but the sapphire blue is very pretty with the skin you have. I love that shade of blue. Next to the pink, it's probably my favorite of all the M-edge covers.

Do you want it matchy-matchy, or do you not mind it not matching (I'm kind of going through the same thing right now picking out my skin cover combo for the DX I'm getting ready to order) Usually, I match it, but this time, I think I'm just going to get whichever ones I like the best, regardless of whether they match..Pick the cover you like the best, those are more expensive and less likely to get changed out. Skins, while not cheap, are easily changed and not a horrible waste of money if you change your mind 2 months down the road (then again, you could sell the cover and get some of your money back)

I would think for the DX that the platform would be the better choice. If only for the ability to prop it up on the table a bit better.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

The Platform would be great to prop up, but I kind of like the Executive style a bit better. See what I mean about not being able to decide?

As for the sapphire blue, I guess it would be alright. Though, when Noreve does eventually come out with a KDX cover, I'm getting a Baby Blue colored one and if money allows a Passion Vintage one too. So maybe I should just get a color that I like instead of matching? I thought I wanted to match everything, but I'm starting rethink it. If I decide not to match, that means that I would have to pick between the other colors that I've mentioned. 

I already ordered a Kroo Melrose that will suffice my desire for a cover, until I'm 100% sure of what I want. I would hate to want to change it a few months down the road.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Now see, I would think that between the sapphire blue M-Edge and the baby blue Noreve that the M-Edge would match better. It's called sapphire, but it's more of a bright turquoise.

I'm not a fan of the Executive ones myself, but that's because I preferred their original cover before they added the strap all the way around. Once they did, it made the cover more difficult to fold all the way back. I never could get it to lay flat. I haven't tried any of the DX M-Edge covers, this is based on my experience with the K1 and K2 covers..I've tested ALL of them. 

I've pretty much decided on the red Hummingbird Oberon (as long as it's offered for the DX), but I really love the blue Dolphin skin that DecalGirl has (can't remember the exact name) those two don't match at all, but I can't find a skin I want to match the cover or a cover I want to match the skin. I'd like it to match, it's just not working out that way.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Well, I guess the Baby Blue is more of my preference rather than trying to match it. Is the sapphire really a more turquoise colored cover? If so, I would definitely spring for that. Do you have any pictures maybe? 

I was going to get an Oberon, but after hearing that they'll probably cost over $100, I decided against it. I could get 2 M-Edge covers for that price. I want to get a cover that I will want to keep using and not having to switch out constantly because I get bored of it. I'm starting to scrap out the idea of getting a Noreve at all, but I do love the rail system which why I'm keeping that in mind. Otherwise, I might just wait until Noreve comes out with their covers. But I figured that M-Edge might be a tad better. Not to mention price differences. Noreve will probably come close $100 too. 

I honestly don't think I'm really matching anymore. I'm just getting what I feel is right. I already have 3 BB sleeves and a BB travel bag, along with an OCTO sleeve that I am using until I get my Kroo Melrose cover. Then, most likely, I'll use the Kroo Melrose cover until I find another cover I like because black is such a bland color for me. I want something that'll make a statement, but won't be dramatic. 

I hope I'm not asking too much.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

If I'm not going to be matching, I think I might just go ahead and shoot for the Jade Green. But I kind of like the Noreve Olive Green, but it's so expensive.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

A dark red or maroon is the way to go.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought the M-edge platform cover for the DX I gave my husband.  He really likes the platform format.  He often reads with it just propped open in his lap (in the recliner   ) and can read without holding the KDX.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

So, I've modified the post, so help me out here!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

you do know the oberon has a platform for its DX? 

I have medge blue and pink and both are pretty colors, the blue on the oberon is stunning as well


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> you do know the oberon has a platform for its DX?
> 
> I have medge blue and pink and both are pretty colors, the blue on the oberon is stunning as well


Yeah, I love how they incorporated that. It seems to be a trend now.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This one's easy. Sky Blue Dragonfly Pond. Seriously, after having owned 2 different Noreve's (1 ipod cover and 1 Kindle cover) Umpteen M-Edges, and several Oberons. I can honestly say that I prefer the Oberon. the Sky blue is beautiful and will compliment your skin very nicely. Not an exact match, the skin has a bit more green. The sky blue is closer to a light/medium denim.

I would rather have 1 cover I LOVE, than 2 covers I like.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

well not so much a trend as a request since the DX is heavier and its not a cheap cover they wanted to make sure customers got the most for their money, trust me Don worked SO hard on perfecting that... lots of trial and error he really needs to be commended he went to that mat on that one


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I would go with the Oberon in a sky blue.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> well not so much a trend as a request since the DX is heavier and its not a cheap cover they wanted to make sure customers got the most for their money, trust me Don worked SO hard on perfecting that... lots of trial and error he really needs to be commended he went to that mat on that one


Man, I bet it took lots of time put into it. I can only imagine. It would definitely be worth the money, but it's just the money that I don't have, you know? I would have to REALLY, REALLY want it. Which of course, I do, but I'm still trying to keep my options open. I will wait if that's what I have to do, until I'm 100% sure that it's what I want. I don't want to regret my decision a few months down the road. I don't think I would, but I often have impulse buy moments.



luvmy4brats said:


> This one's easy. Sky Blue Dragonfly Pond. Seriously, after having owned 2 different Noreve's (1 ipod cover and 1 Kindle cover) Umpteen M-Edges, and several Oberons. I can honestly say that I prefer the Oberon. the Sky blue is beautiful and will compliment your skin very nicely. Not an exact match, the skin has a bit more green. The sky blue is closer to a light/medium denim.
> 
> I would rather have 1 cover I LOVE, than 2 covers I like.


Luv, I think that's a great way to put it. I really would rather have one that I love, than just two that I merely like. I admit that Noreves are starting to give a lot less appeal, along with the M-Edge, compared the Oberon. I mean, I guess it was the Baby Blue color (that I absolutely adore) and the rail system that kept me with it. M-Edge is always my back up option.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

just a thought though if you decide you dont like it for any reason Oberons are a great resell on the boards..never saw one sit here long.. but I agree I would rather have one I love then one that I am so so about.. which is why I keep going back to those.. I have the MEdge and I use them to slip in my bags from time to time because I love pink.. but i keep going back to my Oberons


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> just a thought though if you decide you dont like it for any reason Oberons are a great resell on the boards..never saw one sit here long.. but I agree I would rather have one I love then one that I am so so about.. which is why I keep going back to those.. I have the MEdge and I use them to slip in my bags from time to time because I love pink.. but i keep going back to my Oberons


I guess that's always true. But, it's just more of a hassle. I'd be kicking myself for not waiting to pick out a cover that I really love.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I'll probably make a decision pretty soon. I have a pretty solid idea of what I'm getting, but I want to reach a certain point where I stop changing my mind.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If it helps, I don't think the rail system is all that great. It looks nice..that floating look, but my Kindle popped out of it more than once (SO not good) It also was just slightly bigger than the Kindle (which kept it sleek, but I didn't feel kept it protected enough on the edge  (again, this is my K2 experience, so your mileage may vary with the DX)

You could always order 1 of each and then sell the 2 you don't like...Ok maybe that's an EXPENSIVE proposition, but then at least you'd know you made the right choice...Which, BTW, is what I have done over the last 18 months.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> If it helps, I don't think the rail system is all that great. It looks nice..that floating look, but my Kindle popped out of it more than once (SO not good) It also was just slightly bigger than the Kindle (which kept it sleek, but I didn't feel kept it protected enough on the edge (again, this is my K2 experience, so your mileage may vary with the DX)
> 
> You could always order 1 of each and then sell the 2 you don't like...Ok maybe that's an EXPENSIVE proposition, but then at least you'd know you made the right choice...Which, BTW, is what I have done over the last 18 months.


Really? You bought them all, and then decided? Thanks for comment on the rail system, I was wondering about that, but I thought maybe they were pretty secure. I needed that input. It definitely impacts my decision. I'm assuming the rail system be the same with DX, though I hear there are some new features that are going to be added as well.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

help me here.. what is the rail system?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

http://www.noreve.com/langue/en/product/Housse_cuir_Amazon_Kindle_2_Tradition.html

It's basically a little "shelf" area that dips up to hold the Kindle inside without any need for straps. It frees up basically the entire front of the Kindle.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

oh yeah I can see that would be an issue, pretty though, the Oberons I have had hold that thing in like glue!! I do like the thickness and support..


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I was extremely worried about it popping out of the Noreve cover, but I didn't know if it's ever happened to people. But now that I know that there are Kindles that have came out of them, it makes me a bit more wary.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Go with the Noreve. It's sleek, sophisticated, and has the floating look because of the rail system... I have owned an Oberon, Strangedog, and a Noreve and sold all but the Noreve if that says anything. I found the Oberon cute but too heavy and bulky for me.

The rail system is the unique way that Noreve uses to hold the Kindles in without requiring velcro on your kindle or straps across the front. I have never had any issues with the Kindle popping out. See below.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Annie said:


> Really? You bought them all, and then decided? Thanks for comment on the rail system, I was wondering about that, but I thought maybe they were pretty secure. I needed that input. It definitely impacts my decision. I'm assuming the rail system be the same with DX, though I hear there are some new features that are going to be added as well.


Well, not all at once. Noreve and Oberon weren't out when I bought my first kindle, but since Mar of last year, yes I have tried every one of m-Edge's covers (platform, executive, go, the original, the leisure jacket, and the picture one, can't remember the name...) the Noreve, Amazon's covers, and the Oberons with both velcro and corners (I actually prefer the corners and am slightly sad to see they're not offering them on the DX...But not enough not to buy one) If you look through the Archives on the Buy, Sell, Trade board, you'll see I have sold many of them.

I always, always go back to the Oberon.

I have 1 right now that I decided not to sell, just in case I go back to buying a K2. I don't want to not have it.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> Go with the Noreve. It's sleek, sophisticated, and has the floating look because of the rail system... I have owned an Oberon, Strangedog, and a Noreve and sold all but the Noreve if that says anything. I found the Oberon cute but too heavy and bulky for me.
> 
> The rail system is the unique way that Noreve uses to hold the Kindles in without requiring velcro on your kindle or straps across the front. I have never had any issues with the Kindle popping out. See below.


Is that in Ocean Blue, perhaps? So, you've never had problems with it popping out? Hmmm... I can't decide if Noreve is the right one for me.



luvmy4brats said:


> Well, not all at once. Noreve and Oberon weren't out when I bought my first kindle, but since Mar of last year, yes I have tried every one of m-Edge's covers (platform, executive, go, the original, the leisure jacket, and the picture one, can't remember the name...) the Noreve, Amazon's covers, and the Oberons with both velcro and corners (I actually prefer the corners and am slightly sad to see they're not offering them on the DX...But not enough not to buy one) If you look through the Archives on the Buy, Sell, Trade board, you'll see I have sold many of them.
> 
> I always, always go back to the Oberon.
> 
> I have 1 right now that I decided not to sell, just in case I go back to buying a K2. I don't want to not have it.


I am seriously considering Oberon at this point, but I do want to wait in case they decide to put out the Hummingbird for it. But, I still like the Noreve in Baby Blue as an option as well.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> Go with the Noreve. It's sleek, sophisticated, and has the floating look because of the rail system... I have owned an Oberon, Strangedog, and a Noreve and sold all but the Noreve if that says anything. I found the Oberon cute but too heavy and bulky for me.
> 
> The rail system is the unique way that Noreve uses to hold the Kindles in without requiring velcro on your kindle or straps across the front. I have never had any issues with the Kindle popping out. See below.


I like this cover. Are they coming out with one for the DX?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Anne, there's a thread about it. It's a Noreve.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> Anne, there's a thread about it. It's a Noreve.


Thanks Annie


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I have to say, I have had an Oberon an it is *gorgeous*, BUT, its just to heavy and bulky for me. Also the edges were quite rough, I am picky about having something, that feels soft to the touch.

I had a woven Cole Haan, retuned that, I did not like the feel of the woven part. And the lining shed on my black winter clothes.

I have a couple of Go covers, there quite user friendly and soft 

But now, I am moving on to Noreve, and hoping to find a cover I LOVE!


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> But now, I am moving on to Noreve, and hoping to find a cover I LOVE!


I think I'm in the same place. I have bought 2 Oberon's for a K2 w/velcro. I don't care for corners, at all, and it looks like the only model for the DX will have corners. May be time to try something new.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I was at work today, and I sat there thinking about what to do about my cover dilemma. It's so hard for me to choose because there are so many influences and factors that go into my decision.

*OBERON**

PROS:
1. Special and unique
2. Amazing artwork
3. Beautiful craftsmanship
4. Durable (sure to outlast the KDX itself!)
5. Platform

CONS:
1. Corner straps

NOREVE

PROS:
1. Has rail system
2. Has a color that I really like
3. Sleek and slim
4. Will match all of my accessories
5. Will fit in my KDX sleeves

CONS:
1. Kind of plain 
2. Aren't even out yet!*


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, not all at once. Noreve and Oberon weren't out when I bought my first kindle, but since Mar of last year, yes I have tried every one of m-Edge's covers (platform, executive, go, the original, the leisure jacket, and the picture one, can't remember the name...) the Noreve, Amazon's covers, and the Oberons with both velcro and corners (I actually prefer the corners and am slightly sad to see they're not offering them on the DX...But not enough not to buy one) If you look through the Archives on the Buy, Sell, Trade board, you'll see I have sold many of them.
> 
> I always, always go back to the Oberon.
> 
> I have 1 right now that I decided not to sell, just in case I go back to buying a K2. I don't want to not have it.


The Oberon for the KDX doesn't have corners??Is it just velcro then??


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Anne said:


> I like this cover. Are they coming out with one for the DX?


Yes they are.Noreve will have them out at the end of this month in numerous colors.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sugar said:


> The Oberon for the KDX doesn't have corners??Is it just velcro then??


sorry. That was a typo. I prefer Velcro and they only have the Corners on the DX.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> sorry. That was a typo. I prefer Velcro and they only have the Corners on the DX.


Oh ok. I was starting to wonder about my vision,as I thought I saw corners hehehe


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I think I've pretty much decided on an Oberon. I still have the nagging feeling though of the Noreve. >.> It's quite a nuisance, but in the meantime while I wait for my Noreve obsession to succumb, I'm selling all three of my naked Borsa Bella sleeves. Since, I won't be needing them anymore. Though, if they don't sell, I guess I'll keep them. They are now listed in the "Buy, trade, sell" category of the forum.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Yes they are.Noreve will have them out at the end of this month in numerous colors.


Thanks Sugar


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Who plans on getting a Noreve for the KDX?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> Who plans on getting a Noreve for the KDX?


I might it depends on what they look like.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I hear they're making additions. I'm curious too.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Yup, it's ocean blue.  

I kind of like that the Noreve is a little "plain".  It makes it easier to find skins that won't clash, and it's much easier for me to take it out in professional settings.  I find that I like the way it looks better overall.

Congrats on your decision, and I wouldn't worry, if you decide to sell your Oberon after you get it you will find a buyer pretty quickly.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I get the feeling that I'll somehow end up with a Noreve too.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Annie said:


> Who plans on getting a Noreve for the KDX?


Magic 8-ball says "very likely."


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I'm getting an Oberon and a Noreve. But, I want to see how the Noreves look before I'm definite. At least, that'll give me time to save up my money. Now, I'm wondering how can I stand to not get two Noreves.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

jazzi said:


> Magic 8-ball says "very likely."


Let me use my Magic 8 Ball " Very Likley also"


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

My 8-Ball says, "Ask again later." >.<


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

2 M-Edge platforms for my KDX currently,and possibly a Noreve soon 

The Noreve gets so many compliments,and has a classy look about it, not to mention isn't heavy or cumbersome.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sugar said:


> 2 M-Edge platforms for my KDX currently,and possibly a Noreve soon
> 
> The Noreve gets so many compliments,and has a classy look about it, not to mention isn't heavy or cumbersome.


That is one of the things I like. I have heard it is not heavy or cumbersome.


----------



## Amsee (Jul 6, 2009)

Anne said:


> I would go with the Oberon in a sky blue.


Yeah me too. Just bought one last week and I am happy with it.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Annie said:


> My 8-Ball says, "Ask again later." >.<


----------

